
Ask HN: Why is there a black bar on HN header today? - yohann305
Ask HN: Why is there a black bar on HN header today? I&#x27;ve searched today&#x27;s news but somehow i&#x27;m not seeing anything major. Anyone here can explain? Thanks
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17716098](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17716098)

